# Pomoc w tłumaczeniu

## trzcionek

Mam problem z tłumaczeniem tematu pracy magisterskiej dla mojej dziewczyny może pomożecie w jaki sposób przetłumaczyć temat:

```

Ocena kondycji finansowej na przykładzie spółki XYZ S.A.

```

Myślałem nad czymś takim:

```

Example of financial condition assessment company XYZ.S.A

```

lub

```

Assessment of financial condition for exmaple XYZ S.A. company.

```

----------

## canis_lupus

Chyba nie to forum...

----------

## trzcionek

TO chyba dział OT   :Twisted Evil: 

Nie mam koncepcji, a pilnie potrzebne bo dzisiaj chce drukować, więc szukam pomocy.

----------

## madman

Financial condition assessment on example of XYZ company.

----------

## soban_

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Chyba nie to forum...

 

+1  *Quote:*   

> やった！GCC 3.4.3を使って、Anthy 5900-r1でまた日本語で書けるようになちゃったひょ~~！！！ ^0^. 

  Prosze o przetlumaczenie. I niech ktos zamknie ten temat. A jak ktos mialby problem z tlumaczeniem to tutaj.

----------

## Pryka

A niby czemu ma ktoś zamykać temat?

 *Quote:*   

> Rozmowy nie związane ściśle z Gentoo

 

Myślę, że możesz sobie odpuścić dawanie odnośników do translatorków każdy wie jak one tłumaczą, a koledzy chcą czegoś bardziej "ogarniętego".

ps.  *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   やった！GCC 3.4.3を使って、Anthy 5900-r1でまた日本語で書けるようになちゃったひょ~~！！！ ^0^.   Prosze o przetlumaczenie. I niech ktos zamknie ten temat. A jak ktos mialby problem z tlumaczeniem to tutaj.

 

Daruj sobie, bo to ani śmieszne, ani mądre...

----------

## soban_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Rozmowy nie związane ściśle z Gentoo 

  To znaczy ze to jest smietnik gdzie mozna wszystko wsadzic? 

Co do ps. moj cytat jest przynajmniej zwiazany z Gentoo, moze nie scisle ale jest zwiazany. Sa do tego inne fora, tak samo jak z wine - gdzie ludzie tym sie zajmuja, bo lubia to czytac/przegladac.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Myślę, że możesz sobie odpuścić dawanie odnośników do translatorków każdy wie jak one tłumaczą, a koledzy chcą czegoś bardziej "ogarniętego". 

  Kliknales w odnosnik, bo watpie w to. Pierwsza strona - http://angielski-online.pl/forum/viewforum.php?f=15 , druga strona http://www.e-ang.pl/forum/f,13,Tlumaczenia-Translations.html przepraszam, gdzie tutaj widzisz "translatorków"?

----------

## Pryka

Nikt nigdzie nie zabrania pisania takich tematów, wiele tutaj jest z du#@ wziętych i mają mało wspólnego ani nie są związane z Gentoo jak Twoja reklama, którą postowałeś swego czasu, trzeba było do pośredniaka z tym iść skoro dajesz odsyłki na forum angielskiego.

----------

## soban_

Reklama byla zwiazana z praca informatyka, jesli nie widzisz powiazania - to trudno.

EOT

----------

## Pryka

To zmieńcie nazwę działu, bo OT ma tylko jedno tłumaczenie z tego co wiem, dopóki nic nie będzie napisane w regulaminie a dział będzie się nazywał jak się nazywa dopóty mogę tu pisać co chcę(nie łamiąc regulaminu) i nic nikomu do tego. Tematów śmiecowych jest w cholerę nikt się jakoś nie czepiał do innych.

I na siłę, do każdego można znaleźć powiązanie...

----------

## soban_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Tematów śmiecowych jest w cholerę nikt się jakoś nie czepiał do innych.

  Wiele zostalo juz zamknietych, nawet zwiazanych z Sabayonem w OT. Tak samo wine, gdzie juz predzej bylem sklonny przyznac ze jest to powiazane z Gentoo. 

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> I na siłę, do każdego można znaleźć powiązanie...

 

Tak, tylko jest sens robic taki smietnik?

W pewnym sensie Cie rozumiem, ale samo: *Quote:*   

> Rozmowy nie związane ściśle z Gentoo

 jest naginaniem do bolu, powiedz po to przegladasz to forum - zeby czytac jak cos przetlumaczyc? Jakbym naprawde chcial cos takiego ogladac, to wchodze na forum angielskie/japonskie/francuskie itp - gdzie ludzie kochaja to i chetnie pomoga. Uwazam ze wtedy google ladnie to porzadkuje i mozna to z sensem przegladac. Wpisz sobie w google "pomoc w tlumaczeniu gentoo". Chociaz z drugiej strony, rozumiem Twoj punkt widzenia.

----------

## Pryka

Ja rozumiem i Ciebie wiec chyba dojdziemy do konsensusu bez ofiar  :Razz: 

Po prostu myślę, że jak raz na rok ktoś poprosi o pomoc, która nie ma nic wspólnego z informatyką akurat w tym dziale to nikomu korona z głowy nie spadnie. Z drugiej strony jak ktoś coś nabazgra o Sabayonie albo innym distro to sam melduje moderatorom.

Jak dla mnie to należałoby jakoś ujednorodnić postępowanie co do OT, żaden mod nie przyczepił się do tego tematu, do wielu innych też nie. A znane są sytuacje kiedy jest odwrotnie.Last edited by Pryka on Thu Oct 14, 2010 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

No teraz sie w 100% zgodze. Tylko teraz jak wpisuje w google "pomoc w tlumaczeniu gentoo" bo np chcialbym ustawic utf-8 to wyskakuje mi nasza rozmowa :-). Mimo wszystko mysle ze znajdzie sie jakies madre rozwiazanie, a przynajmniej moderatorzy je znajda.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

"Rozmowy nie związane ściśle z Gentoo" nie oznacza rozmów całkowicie z czapy. Zamykam.

----------

